# Automated Temperature Control Demo - Stoker



## yankeerob (Feb 25, 2009)

For those of you that don't know it - There are 2 companies that provide automated temperature control systems for wood burning pits. The first out on the market was called "The BBQ Guru". A second unit came out (for the same price) called "The Stoker". The Stoker unit is far superior because it has an on board web server and an ethernet port. A couple of people have written FREE software for it that allows you to not only chart your smokes but also send you the chart as an email attachment at regular intervals as well as other neat features like auto lid-open detection and ramp up/down features. Anyway - here is a video of a guy testing the unit using the free software. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SotI-...eature=related

If you have any questions let me know - I have both a Guru and a Stoker and soon I will be writing some Java based software targeted at wireless PDA platforms (Palms or iPaqs) to control the device without a PC. (Currently the software only runs under Windows)

-rob
BTW, these devices are relatively inexpensive for what they do. I think you can get them at the $300 mark right now.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 25, 2009)

My laptop runs Ubuntu. I have ordered a stoker and hope the software will run under W.I.N.E. My desktop has vista but I would rather use my laptop. Are you aware of any linux software for the stoker?


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 25, 2009)

Not as of yet. Amir's StokerLog program requires the .NET framework 2.0 (I think) So WINE will need to run that in addition to the program. To make the device wireless you'll also need a WiFi game adapter which you can get off ebay for like $35. If you need help setting that up let me know (CCNA)

Don't forget though that the Stoker DOES have an on board web server so even though you can't run StokerLog you CAN still control it from a web browser that is connected to the same network regarless of the operating system. Of course, it won't have all the cool graphing features and whatnot.

-rob


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 25, 2009)

Latest version for WinXP/Vista:

http://amir-views.com/downloads/Stokerlog5Test2.msi

enjoy,

rob


----------



## azrocker (Feb 25, 2009)

Points for all the info. We have been windy and bad weather but I am excited to get my new toys running. Thanks a bunch!

PS (edit) I think there is a new mono from Novell that will allow .net on linux. Will just have to wait and see!


----------

